# Tomahawk portable generators?



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Does anyone have any experience with Tomahawk generators?
Gas Generators

I want something minimal for my house and I need 120/240V support. These guys have a couple to choose from. I like the idea of supporting an American company, but I have no idea where the generators are built.

(Note that I refer to the open-frame generators, not the plastic inverter models which are clearly rebadged Chinese ones.)


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

I have never seen this brand. I suspect that they are made in China though.
It is hard to say how difficult it would be to get parts or service. I did notice that they only have a 1 year warrantee though. Purchase an extended warrantee for $$$. Don't care for that option.
Check out Champion generators. They have a 3 year warrantee and the parts and service are well supported. Price is better also.
I have had nothing but a great experience with the Champions.





Portable Generators - Champion Power Equipment


Powering Your Life




www.championpowerequipment.com




They are not Hondas but they are well regarded in all the reviews online.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

looks to be another import chonda deal.
i bet it is import parts...
give them a call and see how the customer service is...
and think parts for future as well...
I would prefer a real honda eu generators...
parts and service is real good on them.

some of the construction equipment from these guys uses real honda engines!


----------



## Nebrasky (Dec 30, 2020)

Robh said:


> I want something minimal for my house and I need 120/240V support. These guys have a couple to choose from. I like the idea of supporting an American company, but I have no idea where the generators are built.


Winco might be as close as you can come to a true American made generator. Most of these do use Honda GX engines, so they should be pretty good. If connecting direct to the house, you'd want to unbond the neutral first, but that's normally just a jumper wire somewhere. 






Commercial Portables Archives | WINCO


Our Industrial Line is our most advanced line of portable generators. We designed these units to be working in future years; not just to sell today. Many have a 3-Year Commercial Warranty and are currently operating in some extremely harsh conditions.




www.wincogen.com


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Yeah I use a Honda EU2200i now with a floating neutral to connect to a 30A inlet and an interlock kit on my panel. I'm using an adapter cable that combines the two hots so I can power both sides of my panel. It's not ideal, but the relatively low power insures my MWBC's don't have any issues. If I want to jump to something higher though, I'll want a true 120/240V generator. I really don't need much power, but I'd rather do it more safely. The Champion from my other thread is still first on my list.

I wish there was a cost effective inverter generator that was 120/240V and quiet, but I have to compromise somewhere. The ideal generator is the Honda EU7000iS but that's way out of my price range and need.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the eu7000is is worth the wait or go finance with the honda card...
some times they have bucks off with that honda card! or zero % interest!
let me know if you need a link!

yea the honda eu7000is is an good investment.....
but they hold value!


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

iowagold said:


> the eu7000is is worth the wait or go finance with the honda card...
> some times they have bucks off with that honda card! or zero % interest!
> let me know if you need a link!
> 
> ...


The other half of me thinks that if I get a $900 Champion I won't sweat it if it breaks or gets stolen as much as the $4500 EU7000iS! Honestly my biggest desire in owning the Honda is not for the extra power, but because how quiet it is. I can't get an accurate idea of how loud the Champion 100519 is. Maybe that makes a better new thread.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Robh said:


> The other half of me thinks that if I get a $900 Champion I won't sweat it if it breaks or gets stolen as much as the $4500 EU7000iS! Honestly my biggest desire in owning the Honda is not for the extra power, but because how quiet it is. I can't get an accurate idea of how loud the Champion 100519 is. Maybe that makes a better new thread.


Good choice. What model did you get?


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

The only generator I own is a Honda EU2200i. The Champion I'm considering is the 100519.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well in my mind it is chevy vs yugo...
lol!
both would get you there.
I am just not sold on champion... they are just another import clone.
you need to look at the power on a good generator test bench...
the honda is better...
and the honda engine is better..

yea i hear you on the replacement cost..
just make sure you have insurance on it!
take pix, and chain it in place when stored and in use!
make sure the insurance co has the serial numbers and copy of the receipt on file!


----------

